# Intel IvyBridge HD 4000 graphics



## agottem (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello -

I have a laptop which has Intel HD 4000 integrated graphics and nVidia 650M optimius.  I understand the nvidia graphics won't work on FreeBSD, so I'm hoping to get the HD 4000 graphics working.

Installing the xorg package, and running

```
Xorg -configure
Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro
```

Results in a black screen that I can't switch out of (though I can still SSH into the laptop).

I suspect this may have something to do with KMS?  I tried rebuilding xorg with the options "WITH_NEW_XORG=true" and "WITH_KMS=true" set in /etc/make.conf.  Now when I try repeating the steps abouve, I get the output in /var/log/Xorg.0.log:


```
[    61.747]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    61.747]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0
[    61.747] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,
        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,
        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,
        Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),
        Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),
        Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),
        Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),
        Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server
[    61.749] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[    61.749] (--) using VT number 9

[    61.763] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[    61.763] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    61.763] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
[    61.764] Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
[    61.765] Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
[    61.765] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
[    61.765] Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
[    61.765] drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
[    61.765] drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[    61.766] [drm] failed to load kernel module "i915kms"
[    61.766] (EE) intel(0): [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:00:02.0: No such file or directory
[    61.766] (EE) intel(0): Failed to become DRM master.
[    61.766] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    61.766] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
[    61.766] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    61.767] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Ivybridge Mobile (GT2)
[    61.767] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "Ivybridge Mobile (GT2)"
```

This results in the same 'hang' I saw earlier, but the screen doesn't go black.  Unfortunately, it's impossible to get any response from the PC directly (ctrl+alt+F# does nothing).  I must then SSH in to restart the computer.

The following kernel modules are loaded at boot time:


```
1   30 0xffffffff80200000 11cd9b0  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff813ce000 29e0     coretemp.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff813d1000 e2f0     i915.ko
 4    2 0xffffffff813e0000 27528    drm.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff81612000 13216d   zfs.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff81745000 2ff1     opensolaris.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff81748000 51b3     tmpfs.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff8174e000 42a0     linprocfs.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff81753000 1e17c    linux.ko
```

I'm using FreeBSD 9 - RELEASE for this.

Should Intel HD 4000 graphics work in FreeBSD?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2012)

Intel KMS drivers require a recent 9-STABLE or CURRENT (10.0).


----------

